# Identifying a Bullard Stove



## Phelvrey (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, when I moved into this house three or so years ago, there was (and still is) a large Bullard stove sitting in the middle of the kitchen that we use for heat, but that's all I know about it. I will try to describe it as best I can, but I have not yet found a model that matches it. 

To start with, the stove is freestanding, and most closely resembles the Bullard Eagle in shape. That being said, there are two brass balls mounted on top of it for decoration, there are no vents in the stove aside from the dampers, and the mountings for the two doors are not angled like the Eagle, but are instead straight. The stove is, as mentioned, double-doored, and I would guess that it is cast iron (or at least the doors are). This stove is also (if I guess correctly) about 3 and a half feet wide, and 2 and three-quarters feet tall without the legs. Lastly, the hole to attach the pipe is on the top of the stove and is maybe 8 inches in diameter. 

Any information would be appreciated, will see if I can find a camera to post a picture.


----------



## coaly (Feb 10, 2015)

Manual for various models by clicking Attachment tab here;
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/bullard-stove-company/

They are steel plate with cast iron doors.


----------

